# Rendre le dock transparent et sans effet miroir en 3D



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2009)

Tout est dans le titre, si vous pouvez m'aider ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Tout est expliqué ici.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2009)

J'avais trouvé cela sur le net; mais lorsque je l'exécute j'ai cette fenêtre qui s'ouvre ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Inscrit toi sur MacThemes et pose la question car ici je ne sais pas comment t'aider.


----------



## b3n_450r (23 Février 2009)

c'est byzarre cette erreur moi sa ne me la pas fait :s
quand tu installe mirage tu a le dock 2d ou 3d?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Février 2009)

TinkerTool fait ce genre de choses. Je l'ai lu dans un livre mais je n'ai jamais essayé.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Tu peux essayer cette option et ajouter des fichiers transparents dans Candybar si Mirage ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Février 2009)

Merci à Corentin et aux autres pour votre aide. L'auteur de "Mirage" m'a répondu sur MacTheme, j'essayerai sa méthode vendredi , car là je suis en déplacement loin de mon Mac et je vous réponds d'un PC sous windaube....désolé . Je vous tiens au courant dés que j'ai fais le test.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Sympa qu'il t'est répondu, je pense que ça marchera .


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Février 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> J'avais trouvé cela sur le net; mais lorsque je l'exécute j'ai cette fenêtre qui s'ouvre ???


Bonjour

Quand tu as ce genre de fenêtre, cela signale que cette commande n'existe pas dans le fichier .plist.

Donc il faut la créer.

Par le Terminal:

```
defaults write com.apple.dock no-glass -boolean YES; killall Dock
```

Avec un AppleScript:

```
do shell script "defaults write com.apple.dock no-glass -boolean YES; killall Dock"
```

Remplace YES par No pour faire l'inverse.

@+


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2009)

La modification transmise par le créateur de Mirage fonctionne superbement. 

Si besoin :

http://www.dockulicious.com/docks/view/Mirage

La dernière version.


----------

